# Longy Saturday 26.01.08



## JT (May 25, 2006)

All this talk of Longy Friday and Sunday!?

Anyone keen for a Longy bash tomorrow morning. Seabreeze looks pretty good 8)

JT


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah JT, how's 05:15 suit you, I have a BBQ to sort out so I need some entree!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Working on it...


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Just got back from Longy - count me in for tomorrow.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a kilo of very white semi-tasty looking squid, It's the worst I could get!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm out FRig it.......


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

WOOOAAAHHHHH! I'm back!

Only for a couple o hours though!


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

was thinking of taging along. is it Anzac Ave ,Collaroy were u launch?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

karnage said:


> is it Anzac Ave ,Collaroy were u launch?


Just east of the golf club!


----------



## teacup (Dec 17, 2007)

Count me in - if you don't mind showing this new guy around!!
See you at 5:15am!!!

Storm


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Loaded and ready for a furious few hours!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

All right Gents. Look forward to seeing you at 5:15 for a 5:45 launch. That should be sun up. SBD...what is your status at this stage? Can someone please tell me what time the sun is rising at Longy in the last 6 weeks please? Look forward to meeting you Teacup and the other folks that I haven't to date had the pleasure of meeting.

I will be working the jig, the usual stickbaits and am thinking of picking up some skanky servo squid in the morning. Anyone that actually wants to catch fish I suggest you do the opposite of my plan...that should see you right. :?

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

fisherdan said:


> Loaded and ready for a furious few hours!


Here's hoping Dan!!! :shock:

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Just checked out Dee Why beach. Heap of weed. So I'll launch at Longy the head south from the wall to the spot I want to check. 2k from wall to spot


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Peril said:


> Just checked out Dee Why beach. Heap of weed. So I'll launch at Longy the head south from the wall to the spot I want to check. 2k from wall to spot


Can I suggest that you bring the VHF on 25 Dave in case you come across the motherlode or something? What time are you launching?

John


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be there at 0500. I'll have some secret weapons if anyone wants them @ $12.95 (non profit venture).


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

You cheeky bugger Dave , you dont need secret weapons now , you own the crown , undoubtedly the kingfish man , i think you even have some as pets :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

I tried my best to get out of tomorrows commitments....
no can do....

hope u guys have another great session


----------

